# Rear spring for SRA brute needed



## bigpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

I am looking for a supplier for the spring and tool in Canada to replace my rear spring in my 2005 brute SRA ...or someone that wants to loan me the compressor ..lol.....any help would be appreciated


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could make your own


----------

